# Amplificador cuasicomplementario, calientan los transistores de salida



## electroestatico (Abr 7, 2015)

Hola colegas, tengo este amplificador cuasi complementario para reparar el cual esta compuesto por la placa de control de volumen y tonos, 2 tweeter piezoelectricos, un driver (para que tengan una idea, es del tipo corneta) y un subwoofer. Revisando la placa del amplificador tenia en corto los 2 transistores de salida tr6 y tr7 (tip35c) y se habia quemado el subwoofer. Le cambio los tr de salida y arranca el ampli se escuchaba bien y fuerte.

Con  uso toma temperatura los de salida pero al poco tiempo y hasta la mitad del pote toman una temperatura considerablemente alta y en las primeras pruebas se vuelven a quemar. Lo reemplazo nuevamente y buscando en el foro encuentro un diagrama similar al amplificador  y lo tome prestado para que se den una idea.

Tr6y tr7: tip35c
Tr3:bd139
Tr5:bd140
Tr4:bd139 (esta puesto contra el disipador)
Tr1ytr2:bc558
R14 y r17:0.22ohm x5w
R11yr12:100ohm

Lo que observo en este circuito con respecto al mio es que tengo dos diodos (ds) pero no tengo d1 y d2 ni (th) y ni preset de ajuste de bias.

Al  reemplazar los transistores el ampli funciona y buen sonido pero el problema sigue con  el tema de la temperatura al darle volumen  intermedio o fuerte.
Buscando en el foro encontre el tema del ajuste de bias y realice estas mediciones.

Base de tr3:0.74mv
Base de tr5:0.53mv
Tr4: calienta sin hervir 
Sin conectar el parlante: 0.22mv aprox
Entrada de señal a masa
R14:28mv

Mi duda es como se ajusta si no tiene preset y no se cuales son los valores normales que debo tener? Lei que se modifican los diodos serie o se le agrega una resistencia pero no especifican como se hace desde el punto de vista practico. 

Otra duda el que armo ese circuito coloco los transistores de salida y sobre ellos los driver atornillados al disipador. Es decir tr3 sobre tr6 y tr5 sobre tr7. esta bien hacer eso? Si estuviera mal mi duda es que siempre anduvo asi.  

Les comento que la fuente es simetrica de +-50v en reposo y en uso varia en baja hasta +- 48v o un poco menos si se le da rosca pero siempre manteniendo la simetria. 
Es correcto que baje tanto la tensión de la fuente al darle bastante volumen? 

Espero que me puedan ayudar y leo sus consejos.


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 7, 2015)

Bienvenido al foro.
Lo del voltaje es completamente normal, el  que baje algunos voltios, cuando sube el consumo.

El detalle de los transistores de potencia que es lo único que has cambiado, hay mucha tela que cortar, 

va desde transistores truchos hasta la calibración, incluso colocándole transistores originales puede suceder que los valores con los que se diseñó construyó el amplificador ......

PD, los transistores que les has puesto son originales???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2015)

Se podria prescindir de D1 y D2

Medi milivolts dc en R14 y R17 y de que valor son esas resistencias?



> Tr4:bd139 (esta puesto contra el disipador)


 
Que resistencias lleva de base a emisor y de base a colector ?


Lo veo mas parecido a éstos :

130w_153.pdf 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-100-130-w-42435/#post351661


----------

